# Transformers: The Last Knight



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes I think this belongs here. Transformers has had a Comic book as long as it has had a cartoon, and Its' current comics are as good or better then any thing Marvel or DC is putting out.




Ok Transformers 5 has been Confirmed for 2016-2017 and Michael Bay is confirmed to not be returning 

Like him or not his movies were  Crazy Successful but 5 movies in a new Direction is welcome.

Any Way Discuss.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 30, 2014)

Uh, the Transformers movies are considered comic book movies? I know the franchise has comics but


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 30, 2014)

Transformers were toys, then anime, and then comics. Doesn't really count.

This section is for anything adapted from comics, not just anything that has a comic.

Star Wars has comics too.

Anyway, without Bay, this could be good, but depends on the director.


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2014)

This doesnt belong here, transformers were originally just toys by Hasbro.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2014)

this garbage franchise does not belong here at all, and it's only a further sign how the fusion section is a god awful getho anyway


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> This doesnt belong here, transformers were originally just toys by Hasbro.



Actually they were toys by takara, then hasbro bought them, and produced the cartoon and comic at the same time. the comic was then published by marvel.

The First episode of the cartoon and first issue of the comic came out same moth same year


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2014)

The fact still remains. This didn't start off as a comic originally.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you Vault  If it didn't start out as a comic, it doesn't belong here.


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2014)

Well Doctor who has comics, Star Wars has comics. 

I guess they also need to be put into this section right?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 30, 2014)

Guess we're not actually gonna discuss the movie,  how it'll fail without Michael Bay, or almost a decade since the first.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Oct 30, 2014)

Would anyone else want to direct this franchise after five terrible films? lol I think they should just let these films die and reboot it in a decade or two. Maybe by then people will forget.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2014)

Persecuted said:


> Would anyone else want to direct this franchise after five terrible films? lol I think they should just let these films die and reboot it in a decade or two. Maybe by then people will forget.



Their highly successful with 2 entry on the Top 10 best selling  movies list of all time, and if they make a  movie that passes the highly dubious but still surprisingly esteem rotten tomato bar, they get the bragging privileges of doing it better then bay.

Yeah plenty of directors will be interested.

Also People won't "Forget"


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 5, 2014)

Hopefuly this franchise can pull a 180? in quality the same way Fast and the Furious was able to do.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jtvTV-FrupU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 29, 2015)

Why is this film even a thing?

Why is this thread even a thing?

Why is this thread even here?

Why is still getting posts?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 29, 2015)

The ending of Extinction hyped me up a bit for the next installment so I'll keep an eye out for this.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 29, 2015)

No Bay, huh? That could be interesting. Just focus way less on the humans and shorten the films a bit. For starters anyway.


----------



## herczeg (Aug 29, 2015)

Bay is directing.

Link removed


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 9, 2015)

> *SPOILERS: Surprising New Plot Details Revealed For TRANSFORMERS 5*
> 
> Despite the usual denials, Michael Bay is expected to return to helm the fifth Transformers movie, a release which will no doubt once again earn well over $1 billion at the worldwide box office. With a writers room assembled earlier this year, production will no doubt ramp up soon, but it seems the basic premise has already been decided upon. Talking at a convention in the UK recently, voice actor Mark Ryan (Jetfire, Lockdown) revealed that the plan is to have Cade Yeager (Mark Wahlberg) and the Dinobots - with a few Autobots thrown in for good measure - assemble to tackle an impending threat on Earth, while Optimus Prime will head into outer space to hunt down the creators of his race, the Quintessons, something which will see him reportedly meet up with Unicron. It's the latter storyline which looks set to lead into some of those planned spinoffs, and Ryan went on to reveal that Transformers 5 will begin shooting early next year. What do you think?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 9, 2015)

Storyline sounds very cool but...Bay is directing and Walberg is starring.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't mind Wahlberg but yes Bay should just step down.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 9, 2015)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Just focus way less on the humans and shorten the films a bit. For starters anyway.



TBH, these films should only be about 90-120 minutes long. Most of the scenes in these almost three hours Transformers movies is all extra padding when all we want to see his some giant bots beating the shit out of each other.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 9, 2015)

We don't need any humans in this movie.

Or send a couple trained astronauts into space with them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2016)

what the hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2016)

What the fuck!?? Is that even real?

Optimus gone medieval autistic? 

He's no knight. He's a fucking robot. He's set to slay dragons and hydras now? 

I swear, who ever wrote this script should fired.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2016)

its real

Predaking ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 2, 2016)

Man don't nobody want this


----------



## Soca (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 9, 2016)

Damn straight, I don't care about the script or the acting personally. I go there to watch giant robots fighting with big explosions because I've come to accept this is what Bay enjoys directing and he don't give a darn 

There's 4 Transformers films out and at this stage there is no point getting angry. Just watch the action in imax and chill

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Akatora (Aug 9, 2016)

I'll probably give the trailer a chance and if it convince me yeah I might watch it.
However given the last movie being one of the worst movies i've fully watched in years... I have rather low expectations, what could redeem the movie would have been it taking place on cybertron and no humans were in the movie.
Doesn't look like it's the case = I'll expect a movie I'd rank at 4-6/10

Transformers movies and my ranking:

1)7/10
2)5/10
3)6/10
4)4/10

4/10= Shouldn't have wasted time on that movie
5/10= Only worth watching if I got an interest in something related to the movie
6/10= a decent movie to see once
7/10= a movie I might want to watch again one day




War for Cybertron and Fall of Cybertron are far better storylines than what we've gotten from the movies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2016)

Glad the kept the same autobots from the last film


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2016)

gotta admit, that was awesome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 4, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> gotta admit, that was awesome



I bet it's a _blast _working on set with this dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 4, 2016)

So this is the same universe as Once Upon Time. Funny


----------



## Yahiko (Sep 6, 2016)

Hack Snyder said:


> Would anyone else want to direct this franchise after five terrible films? lol I think they should just let these films die and reboot it in a decade or two. Maybe by then people will forget.




The first one was the only good movie,the rest all are garbage with the 4th being the worst one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

First trailer out.


----------



## Soca (Dec 5, 2016)

So is Transformers going the dark route too?


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 5, 2016)

Alright I lied.

I'll be there opening night.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2016)

The little girl grew up.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2016)

they literally killed the Transformers franchise. this looks absolute garbage. now they added time travel with that medieval shit and nazi shit in the background. Optimus vs. the whole world sounds like a train wreck too. the title itself is horse manure. Last Knight? get the fuck outta here. 

optimus look like a robot ape why cant they just use the model that was used on the first movie? that was the best optimus.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2016)

Another billion easy

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2016)

wait who is the new little girl ? Wahlbergs hot blonde daughter from the 4-th movie isnt returning ?


----------



## kluang (Dec 6, 2016)

Forgive me. Says Bay. Never.


----------



## Rai (Dec 6, 2016)

Seems like it will be good


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> they literally killed the Transformers franchise. this looks absolute garbage. now they added time travel with that medieval shit and nazi shit in the background. Optimus vs. the whole world sounds like a train wreck too. the title itself is horse manure. Last Knight? get the fuck outta here.
> 
> optimus look like a robot ape why cant they just use the model that was used on the first movie? that was the best optimus.


Time travel?  I think you misunderstood.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Time travel?  I think you misunderstood.



so those are flashbacks? pfft. who cares? three headed dragon transformers? wtf? do they even have that kind of shit in the original cartoons and comics?


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2016)

@Rukia Dude we were right all along about there being something wrong with Optimus, so psychotic dude  Now he is going after his own team


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 6, 2016)

After they killed Jazz in T1 I wanted Bee dead for a long long time


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Vault said:


> @Rukia Dude we were right all along about there being something wrong with Optimus, so psychotic dude  Now he is going after his own team


Bay doesn't give a darn about Optimus or the Transformers.  He has totally decided to do his own thing with them and the product has absolutely suffered.  The first Transformers movie is okay.  But he has totally gone of the rails now.

Bay Optimus is extremely unlikable, fuck that guy.  I will never forget how he stood by and watched Chicago get destroyed only to come back later and gloat that the humans needed the Autobots after all!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

I also don't like how overpowered Optimus is.  I remember Shockwave, Megatron, and Sentinel Prime all jobbing to him consecutively.


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I also don't like how overpowered Optimus is.  I remember Shockwave, Megatron, and Sentinel Prime all jobbing to him consecutively.


That Jetfire boost is absolutely broken. The way he casually destroyed Megatron and the Fallen  

Now he also has interstellar flight capabilities


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2016)

Lol he's obviously under someone's control. I just find it funny that he went from talking that tough shit at the end of the last movie to being incapacitated in the beginning of this one .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

I don't see myself checking this out.  I have sort of taken the mindset that I don't want to contribute a dollar to this franchise anymore.  I still haven't seen the Wahlberg Transformers movie.


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't see myself checking this out.  I have sort of taken the mindset that I don't want to contribute a dollar to this franchise anymore.  I still haven't seen the Wahlberg Transformers movie.


Oh yeah so you don't know but at the end of that he has interstellar flight abilities


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I also don't like how overpowered Optimus is.  I remember Shockwave, Megatron, and Sentinel Prime all jobbing to him consecutively.


Sentinel Prime actually kicked his ass tho


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

Vault said:


> That Jetfire boost is absolutely broken. The way he casually destroyed Megatron and the Fallen
> 
> Now he also has interstellar flight capabilities



the way he one shotted Shockwave was lulz


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2016)

for some reason I thought this would actually be set in King Arthur times 

instead its still the present and seems only a bit is in the past/flashbacks

also the hot daughter from 4 seems to have been replaced by some Pedobait ?


I might skip this


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 7, 2016)

Okay so according to Wikipedia this is the last transformers movie to be directed by Bay however this is not the last movie of the franchise as there is a Bumble bee spin-off and another sequel set to release in 2018 and 2019. 

They'll never stop.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

Optimus should kill all Autobots and Decepticons then finally breaks the fourth wall, kills Michael Bay cameo and then Optimus slits his transmetal throat.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> Okay so according to Wikipedia this is the last transformers movie to be directed by Bay however this is not the last movie of the franchise as there is a Bumble bee spin-off and another sequel set to release in 2018 and 2019.
> 
> They'll never stop.


I guess Wahlberg's daughter is too old for Bay now.  So he brought in this Isabela girl.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2016)

Vault said:


> That Jetfire boost is absolutely broken. The way he casually destroyed Megatron and the Fallen
> 
> Now he also has interstellar flight capabilities


how he fucked up grimlock with one hit was a joke


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

VAK said:


> how he fucked up grimlock with one hit was a joke



Optimus punched Grimlock soo hard, Grim became autist


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 8, 2016)

I refuse to acknowledge that was Grimlock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't see myself checking this out.  I have sort of taken the mindset that I don't want to contribute a dollar to this franchise anymore.  I still haven't seen the Wahlberg Transformers movie.



Same here, except the last Transformers film I saw in cinemas was the 2nd one. Since then, I have purely just watched the leaked DVD/BluRay screener copies that show up a couple weeks before or after release. 

If only so I can  at how bad it is.

I am not giving a single cent to this franchise anymore, as long as Bay continues to do this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 8, 2016)

Optimus riding Grimlock gave me nightmares


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 13, 2016)

This poster is pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2016)

Is this unicron or is this going to be some more bullshit?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2016)

Both prolly


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeah honestly I'm just waiting for Unicron


----------



## kluang (Dec 15, 2016)

Unicron gonna have Rise of the SS Galactus service.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 16, 2016)

I bet Unicron is gonna be weak af.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 16, 2016)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> This poster is pretty cool.



RIP Bumblebee


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 23, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I bet Unicron is gonna be weak af.


Optimus will one-shot Unicron. Just watch. Its Bay.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2016)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> This poster is pretty cool.



Not going to lie, but I like the poster.  My problem is how marketing the tie in toys for the film will probably effect the releases of the Generation line.  Probably won't see Titan class Trypticon til late next year then.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 24, 2016)

It's rumored that the car seen riding in the trailer in the dark the Lamborghini I'm guessing is hot rod and he's suppose to play a big role.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2017)

"Y'all wanna see a dead robot?"


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2017)

I didn't care for the new trailer.  Seems like a marketing ploy to get more women to come see the movie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 17, 2017)

I didn't think it was possible to make the Transformer's movies more shit...
but silly me; just add bullshit feminist character and the cast of Stranger Things

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2017)

Have a girl show feminist qualities in an action film and threaten virgins just


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2017)

Will be skipping this


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2017)

her tits are too huge for her age. that's not a kid.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> her tits are too huge for her age. that's not a kid.


What tits?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 19, 2017)

> fight like a girl
> fight like a girl
> fight like a girl
> fight like a girl
> fight like a girl

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez, we get it.

Am I gonna have to hear every couple of minutes how she's gonna do everything like a girl in a film where I just go to see robots beating the shit outta each other...?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah, I'm usually unbothered by what most consider "the feminist agenda ", but this trailer was too awkward to watch . Michael Bay isn't mature  enough to be feeding such messages . Not everyone is meant to be Malcolm X. Just stick to the explosions and robots fighting, dude.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 19, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, I'm usually unbothered by what most consider "the feminist agenda ", but this trailer was too awkward to watch . Michael Bay isn't mature  enough to be feeding such messages . Not everyone is meant to be Malcolm X. Just stick to the explosions and robots fighting, dude.



I don't have any problems if he wants her to be a badass or any director who wants a female lead to be cool but someone should tell him the concept of "show and don't tell". Feeding us this exposition isn't the way to do it, just let it naturally flow.

It's a major turnoff


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2017)

I hope fight like a girl is trailer only and not in the movie


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2017)

Mider T said:


> What tits?



u blind? she's a kid with huge tits. watch the video again


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> I don't have any problems if he wants her to be a badass or any director who wants a female lead to be cool but someone should tell him the concept of "show and don't tell". Feeding us this exposition isn't the way to do it, just let it naturally flow.
> 
> It's a major turnoff


And thinking you can walk up to a group  5 story robots because of your gender pretty much shows the opposite of what Bay was trying to convey.

I can't shake my head enough at this .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 19, 2017)

Just stick to explosions, robots and a good few ass shots from a hot celeb 

Fuck this noise


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2017)

why doesn't Bay just make commercials for exotic locals?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2017)

trash


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2017)

reboot please and do Beast Wars movie instead

i miss optimus primal


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 12, 2017)

are they ever going to explain what happened to sam witwicky? 

i remember sam having a great friendship with the autobots in the first 3 movies especially his car bumblebee but now in the last 2 movies they're acting like they never met him at all?


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 12, 2017)

also holy shit this new trailer is absolute trash 
the cgi looks so fake 

why cant the cgi be as good as the first one


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 12, 2017)

Okay trailer. Liked the scene at the start of Optimus chained up and staring at that, actually, tiny transformer. And also the round table scene with the knight transformers.

He's as boss as ever with the sword.

Any trailer narrated by Anthony Hopkins is cool.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2017)

it's 2017 and Optimus went medieval  wtf lol


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> reboot please and do Beast Wars movie instead
> 
> i miss optimus primal


I thought it was Optimus Primeape.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 22, 2017)

They introduce Hot Rod aka. Rodimus Prime aka. Optimus's successor from the Transformers movie in this film.

That doesn't bode well for the mortality of Optimus beyond this film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 22, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> They introduce Hot Rod aka. Rodimus Prime aka. Optimus's successor from the Transformers movie in this film.
> 
> That doesn't bode well for the mortality of Optimus beyond this film.


Rodimus Prime was one of the most hated Bots in the franchise


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 23, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Rodimus Prime was one of the most hated Bots in the franchise



Because he was intended to replace Optimus Prime after he was killed off in the movie, yes?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 23, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Because he was intended to replace Optimus Prime after he was killed off in the movie, yes?


When the series continued after that movie, Radimus had self esteem issues and wasn't a confident leader as Optimus thus resulted in an annoying personality.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 9, 2017)

I'm liking the posters.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2017)

wow that looks retarded

robot knight?  pls


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 10, 2017)

Count me out for this garbage.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2017)




----------



## The World (May 17, 2017)

I swear it's written in Michael Bay's contract that he has to have 100,000 more explosions per minute with every successive TF movie.


----------



## The World (May 17, 2017)

watching that trailer makes a coach potato think he got flashbacks to nam

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pocalypse (May 17, 2017)

Mark shooting that bot with his puny gun killed me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2017)

who approved this bullshit?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 2, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> u blind? she's a kid with huge tits. watch the video again


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2017)

Holy fucking shit, this film is 3 hours long.

That bastard Bay 

He took going out with a bang too far


----------



## Samehada (Jun 2, 2017)

The design of these knight robots look bland as hell. Couldn't they add some color into this movie?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 3, 2017)

Why did he put Shredder in a Transformers movie?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 10, 2017)

This trailer does hype me up a bit.


Dragonstorm.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 20, 2017)

*Michael Bay May Not Be the Only One Done with ‘Transformers’ After ‘The Last Knight’*

So it'll be their last ones.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2017)

where is Mark Wahlbergs characters daughter from Extinction ?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2017)

Weiss said:


> where is Mark Wahlbergs characters daughter from Extinction ?



dead? or probably pregnant somewhere


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2017)

Trailers said college...

Bay seems to slacking off with the eye candy this time around

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 20, 2017)

why did they replace judd nelson with omar sy, like why.


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Trailers said college...
> 
> Bay seems to slacking off with the eye candy this time around


or going younger


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2017)

The World said:


> or going younger


I wasn't going to say it


----------



## Rai (Jun 20, 2017)

Will watch this movie in 1 month


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I wasn't going to say it



Gesy confirmed for closet pedo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2017)

stand-your-ground law

Well, that's that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2017)

I actually managed to understand all that. 

I just wonder if Galvatron/Megatron will be here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2017)

Surprise surprise to hear that this movie is trash..some saying possibly the worst. 

Still gonna watch it for the baysplosions tho


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 21, 2017)

This movie was a fucking mess  and I thought bvs can't be topped in terms of messiness... What the fuck is this?



Detective said:


> Well, that's that.


I thought this was gibberish troll comments before watching the movie, but that is exactly what happened  This guy is on point 

I can't even describe what the plot is all about  Thats how bad it is.

Too many edits and cuts, its like they crammed two or more movies into ONE.

Humor is terrible. nothing made me laugh.

2/10. Good thing I watched this for free


----------



## Yahiko (Jun 21, 2017)

Transformers 1 is the GOAT movie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2017)

All I want to know if Crosshairs or hotrod lived


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah hearing this one is a huge mess plot wise.   Read the synopsis for the film and probably will still see it just out of masochistic curiosity.  But really are they running out of ideas that they had to borrow a plot point from the CGI cartoon Transformers Prime.


----------



## Zeit (Jun 23, 2017)

> Before release: "It can't possibly be worse than the last one"
> After release: "It's somehow worse than Age of Extinction"

After 4 movies you'd think people would've learned. Only thing that really surprised me about it was that Bay lifted Unicron being Earth from Transformers Prime (which is still a retarded idea IMO), I was absolutely sure he wouldn't pass up the opportunity to blow up a planet-sided ultimate villain as the finale to the Transformers series.

The 1986 movie still shits on anything Bay has put out.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 24, 2017)

Cant believe you guys are still paying for shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## TGM (Jun 24, 2017)

This may well be one of the worst movies I've ever seen in my life. And this rambling mess is my attempt to review this piece of shit: any abnormality in her brain waves or the chakra in her brain gets sent back to Katsuyu

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 25, 2017)

Michael Bay and his team are a bunch of autistic, ADHD, retards that should never touch a fucking camera ever again


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 25, 2017)

Is the movie really that bad? Not that the previous ones were masterpieces or anything but still, they were at least somewhat fun to watch.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 25, 2017)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Is the movie really that bad? Not that the previous ones were masterpieces or anything but still, they were at least somewhat fun to watch.




Chris Stuckmann gave it a C-, and he does mention that parts of the movie are entertaining.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 25, 2017)

bumbleebee wielding a hammer looks stupid


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 25, 2017)

I saw this film, tonight, and I feel that it was a glaring amalgamation of fighting, explosions, and other forms of action, but I knew to expect that, so I was not disappointed by it. I do feel that there was too much stupid dialogue and scenes where characters were acting either unintelligently or awkwardly, as if they were attempting to finish their scenes as quickly as possible, but this franchise is not one that is expected to have great dialogue or character interactions.

Why was Cade's daughter noticeably absent? Was the actress unavailable to reprise her role? How were the baby dinobots formed? I was not aware that cybertronians could reproduce and grow the way that organic beings do. How could the technologically advanced cybertronians not notice that there was a tracking device on Bumblebee's body? Did not Megatron become Galvatron in the previous film? Why did he revert to his original form with no explanation in this film? The character of Jimmy felt completely unnecessary and extraneous, so I feel that he should not have been in the film, and I also disliked how the the TRF was more of a threat than were the Decepticons; how can the humans still believe that all cybertronians are evil, after five films in which one faction is clearly the aggressor and the other faction is clearly defending humanity? On that subject, the majority of the Decepticons apart from Megatron had very little character depth and felt barely important to the plot, so it would have been nice if they could have felt more like actual characters and not simply random minions. I also dislike how the "programmable matter" plotline from the fourth film was forgotten, as that was a very interesting plotline that had much potential, in my mind.

Vivian and Cade kissing at the end felt very awkward and forced, so I believe that it would have been better if they had been merely friends, and I also very much disliked the revelation that cybertronians had been involved with many major historical events, as that undermines the greatness of humanity, in my mind. However, it was great that, finally, after five films, the name of Unicron was mentioned, even if he did not actually appear in the film, and the revelation that he was Earth was a nice twist, so I shall be very excited to see what happens next with that plotline.

Overall, this film was enjoyable to see once, but I do not feel any need to see it a second time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2017)

Surprised people still watch Transformers Movies after 3 tbh. First one was actually good. Second one was meh but I convinced myself that it was just a one off and they'd get back to good quality again. Third one shattered that belief. And now I hear this is the worst of the franchise. Bay has no shame.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 25, 2017)

Same Racist, Sexist, Plot Less Shitshow  without enough Transformers that you always get served


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Chris Stuckmann gave it a C-, and he does mention that parts of the movie are entertaining.


Imho chris stuckmann is ridiculously nice to movies sometimes. 

This movie would be seriously an F for me.


----------



## TGM (Jun 25, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Imho chris stuckmann is ridiculously nice to movies sometimes.
> 
> This movie would be seriously an F for me.


He's a very inconsistent reviewer. He'll be overly nice to some movies (case in point, this one), while unfairly harsh to others (Age of Extinction and When the Bough Breaks instantly come to mind. Also the last Paranormal Activity, all of which, while not good movies, are fucking _masterpieces_ when compared to this latest Transformers schlock).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2017)

Problem with this franchise is that Bay focuses too much screen time on the humans and the damn Military boner he has. As a result the cybertronians get piss poor character development.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2017)

Lol remember the first movie when Prime displayed the most vulnerability?  Barely able to hold off Megatron?

Now he's all "Do you know who I Am? I'M OPTIMOUS PRIME! *decapitates a squad with one swing*"

Anyway this was the typical bayformers bullshit . I have no idea why people are mad/surprised when we're 5 movies in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 26, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Problem with this franchise is that Bay focuses too much screen time on the humans and the damn Military boner he has. As a result the cybertronians get piss poor character development.



Yes, I agree with you wholeheartedly, because while the human characters help provide characters with whom the audience can identify, the franchise is about the Cybertronians, so they definitely need to have more screentime and better character development.



~Gesy~ said:


> Anyway this was the typical bayformers bullshit I have no idea why people are mad/surprised when we're 5 movies in.



Since this film is Michael Bay's final _Transformers_ film, perhaps the director of the next film shall have a different approach to it? I myself would appreciate a greater focus on character development and world building over action and fighting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2017)

I love how Megatron gets his big, awesome Galvatron upgrade in the last movie, but is not really the primary threat because they're building up his return for the sequel...and then he's back to being Optimus Prime's bitch in this one and is once again playing second fiddle to a more dangerous villain.

Ugh, these movies aren't very good and this one is probably the worst...although I did get to hear Anthony Hopkins saying "Bitchin' car".


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2017)

Hopkins saying "duuuuuude" > Hopkins saying "bitchin car"


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2017)

That was an amazing moment as well. I was disappointed that we didn't see him have a rap battle though, as I had heard that was going to happen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2017)

Lol how about the sexually frustrated love interest who half the time can't get a word out because Whalberg is so hot! 

But good job at making the eye candy actually matter by making her the only one who can pull a rod from the floor.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 27, 2017)

What was the point of the teenage girl in the beginning?
How the RFA stands a chance against cybertronians? Why are they imprison the decepticons  and don't kill them?

They created the most interpersonal set of Autobots and Decepticons yet and they barely get 5 sentences in the movie.

Bay has a special place in hell for these movies


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 27, 2017)

sometimes i wonder if bay transformers films are part of DCEU

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> sometimes i wonder if bay transformers films are part of DCEU



Why?

The DCU might be screwed up, but they take themselves seriously (perhaps too seriously) and at least...try, whereas Bayformers is about the most unambitious blockbuster franchise ever.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> What was the point of the teenage girl in the beginning?
> How the RFA stands a chance against cybertronians? Why are they imprison the decepticons  and don't kill them?
> 
> They created the most interpersonal set of Autobots and Decepticons yet and they barely get 5 sentences in the movie.
> ...


Lol Humans have been taking out Transformers since the first film. Sam Soloed Starscream! 

Plus it was said that they've became very disorganized after Megatron and Optimus went MIA. And I would guess they were imprisoned for interrogation and scientific purposes .


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 27, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Problem with this franchise is that Bay focuses too much screen time on the humans and the damn Military boner he has. As a result the cybertronians get piss poor character development.



So does that make Michael Bay a poster on SpaceBattles?  I have heard that was the Vs. battle site that wanks the American military to high heaven.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 27, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> So does that make Michael Bay a poster on SpaceBattles?  I have heard that was the Vs. battle site that wanks the American military to high heaven.



Try count the amount of American flags in each frame of any of Bay movies I guarantee you almost every scene has one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2017)

Did anyone else love how they made a big show of introducing Megatron's new henchman, complete with the freeze frame and the stylish text revealing their name...and then they were all killed off like one scene later?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NW (Jun 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> sometimes i wonder if bay transformers films are part of DCEU


Bayformers is apparently in continuity with the Friday the 13th reboot.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 27, 2017)

michael bay should try directing drama movies next


----------



## John Wick (Jun 27, 2017)

this was such a shit film saw it imax at Leicester square today. 

I actually want to punch michael bay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, actually; that was a terrible waste of what could have been very interesting characters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the continuity is all over the place...like how Sam from "Transformers 1-3" is now apparently part of a bloodline that has been helping the Transformers for centuries...or how the Transformers had been interacting with humanity for since the days of King Arthur...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> or how the Transformers had been interacting with humanity for since the days of King Arthur...


By the second movie It was already established that the Transformers has been visiting earth since the first human civilizations, dude..

Now how was this kept secret during the modern war era..I have no idea.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> By the second movie It was already established that the Transformers has been visiting earth since the first human civilizations, dude..
> 
> Now how was this kept secret during the modern war era..I have no idea.



That's true. But I guess it's easier to swallow Transformers showing up during eras where we wouldn't have any modern records of them, but apparently they fought with the U.S during World War 2 and pictures were even taken of them and that's just a bit too farfetched.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 1, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> That's true. But I guess it's easier to swallow Transformers showing up during eras where we wouldn't have any modern records of them, but apparently they fought with the U.S during World War 2 and pictures were even taken of them and that's just a bit too farfetched.



They found Megatron in the 1930s and kept him hidden (even from the Autobots, which seems to be the case now).  Who is to say that a number of the US advancements in the war (the Atom Bomb among them) wasn't reverse-engineered from studying Cybertronians?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2017)

but..but king arthur is as real as santa claus

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## John Wick (Jul 2, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Problem with this franchise is that Bay focuses too much screen time on the humans and the damn Military boner he has. As a result the cybertronians get piss poor character development.


Like I lolled so hard when I saw the F-35 blowing shit up, these planes would struggle right now in a dog fight let alone in a fight against aliens.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 2, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> They found Megatron in the 1930s and kept him hidden (even from the Autobots, which seems to be the case now).  Who is to say that a number of the US advancements in the war (the Atom Bomb among them) wasn't reverse-engineered from studying Cybertronians?


they kind of said that in the first film


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Jul 5, 2017)

This movie was shit. The plot was shit. Optimus was hyped up like he was gonna kick ass in the last movies ending and he didn't do shit shit but become some nobodies bitch throughout the movie. Megatron again looked like a bitch to make the other villains looks good. Some parts were funny not a lot but some. Vivian was a hot piece of British ass and I hope we see more of it. The black guy and the young girl were pointless. That messenger robot was annoying. This is a really poor adaptation to the transformers franchise and it can almost be seen as random ass robots with the transformers logo on it. Butt I enjoyed the final action scene with Megatron tellitelling optimus "we were brothers once!" And optimus saying "were". You see  I thought of something interesting because this movie was about them trying to get back to their homeworld while optimus now considers earth his new home. Think how badass that scene, no this whole movie could have been if they focused on that. A tragic end for our villain who wants to go back home and is willing to do anything to achieve it and almost succeds but ultimately fails. Tragic. These movies have a good concept but Michael bay fucked it all up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> michael bay should try directing drama movies next


Pearl Harbor ring any bells? trying to go after the Titanic audience and failing miserably.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2017)

michael bay should stop directing and just open a vanity museum about his fucking films and shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 6, 2017)

Let me guess, the chinese are saving this fiasco?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 3, 2017)

I wish Optimus Prime would get this mode in the next movie.


----------

